# New Retail Store Coming....



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey guys,

Just want to inform you of a cool new retail store coming to the area.It will be located in Navarre right near the corner of 87 and 98. The name of the store is Broxson Outdoors. 

Broxson's will carrya full line of hunting accessories, fishing tackle, bows,and outdoor apparel.This store is going to be proficient in bow repair. There will also be a target range out back that will allow any customer buying a new bow to first shoot it before they purchase it. We are also offering a full line of Boo Weekly's clothing. If you haven't seen it yet you should come check it out! Cool stuff!

Broxson's willhave a full line of quality freshwater tackle which is something this area needs. Along with the tackle you will be able to purchase crickets, worms, and shiners...

We areshooting for a mid May grand opening. We will keep you posted on the progress.There area bunch of special events planned for opening day.Thereis a good chance PGA tour pro Boo Weeklywill be there hanging out with everyone. Cuz Strickland fromMossy Oak may be there as well.We will let you no for surewhen the plans are nailed down.


----------



## JollyGreen (Jan 28, 2008)

When is it scheduled to open? Is it going to be in the Sand Dollar Plaza? Hunting to include guns and ammo?


----------



## broxson16 (Aug 25, 2008)

We are targeting an opening for the first or second week of May. We will be located 1 mile north of 98 on 87, about 1/2 mile past Navarre Lumber on the west side of the road. We will have ammo and are still looking in to having guns.


----------



## Fajah (Apr 8, 2009)

Sounds a little like a Bass Pro Shop, or should I say like a little Bass Pro Shop.



Anything in Navarre will be nice, sounds like Salt will take a back seat to freshwater tackle and hunting stuff.



Look forward to checking it out.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Fajah (3/29/2010)*Sounds a little like a Bass Pro Shop, or should I say like a little Bass Pro Shop.
> 
> Anything in Navarre will be nice, sounds like Salt will take a back seat to freshwater tackle and hunting stuff.
> 
> Look forward to checking it out.


That's exactly what we are a going for...a mini Bass ProAnd yes, we will have a bunch of hunting and fresh but we are definitely not going light with saltwater fishing... We will stock lots of inshore, surf and pier fishing stuff. Hope to see ya there....


----------



## LuckyLady (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds interesting....however, I suspect it will be difficult to be "all things to all people" in a mini Bass Pro Shop format. For example, I even find BPS seriously lacking in saltwater gear as compared to a J & M Tackle or Sam's in Orange Beach. My point is most outdoor shops need to specialize in order to compete and survive. Good Luck and Best Wishes!!!


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

> *LuckyLady (3/29/2010)*Sounds interesting....however, I suspect it will be difficult to be "all things to all people" in a mini Bass Pro Shop format. For example, I even find BPS seriously lacking in saltwater gear as compared to a J & M Tackle or Sam's in Orange Beach. My point is most outdoor shops need to specialize in order to compete and survive. Good Luck and Best Wishes!!!


We aregoing to do hunting, fishing, and apparel just likeall of the other outdoor stores in the industry. Take a look at Blue Water Outriggers in Pt St Joe, Outcast in pcola, Kevins in Tally, Sportsmans Outfitters in Dothan, the list goes on.....those are a few of the most successful stores in the area that I just named. That is how we will be. That big and that nice!


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

Welcome to Navarre. Although with the name Brxson, I'm sure you are not a newcomer. Let me know if you need anything. Exactly where is the place.


----------



## broxson16 (Aug 25, 2008)

> *sosmarine (3/30/2010)*Welcome to Navarre. Although with the name Brxson, I'm sure you are not a newcomer. Let me know if you need anything. Exactly where is the place.






We will be located on Hwy 87, one mile north of Hwy 98, between Navarre Lumber and the high school.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Sounds like you have done your homework, and it sounds as if it will be a very nice store. Looking forward to the grand opening. Good luck!


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Look forward to checking it out.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks Guys, everything is moving along lots faster than expected. Just put all our orders in. All we have left is stocking the store....


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Sounds great! The Navarre and Fort Walton area need more options when it comes to Outdoors Shops. I still can't believe there's not a singleOutdoors Shopin Fort Walton Beach. The good thing about this new place is it's on the way to the hunting camp for me so I'm sure I'll be a regular customer!


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

> *69Viking (3/30/2010)*Sounds great! The Navarre and Fort Walton area need more options when it comes to Outdoors Shops. I still can't believe there's not a singleOutdoors Shopin Fort Walton Beach. The good thing about this new place is it's on the way to the hunting camp for me so I'm sure I'll be a regular customer!


Cool! Where do you hunt?


----------



## Chuck K. (Mar 10, 2009)

Are you guys going to be in that white building between Navarre lumber and the auto parts strore? I live off east bay rd and drive that way everyday on the way to work. I look forward to meeting you all. Let me know if you need any help getting set up.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for fixing the name.. Lol When I saw the Name I thought of Rachael and them.. But then thought no, about 20mins later wife told me it was them.. Congrats to both, I hope it goes well..


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *Brant Peacher (3/30/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *69Viking (3/30/2010)*Sounds great! The Navarre and Fort Walton area need more options when it comes to Outdoors Shops. I still can't believe there's not a singleOutdoors Shopin Fort Walton Beach. The good thing about this new place is it's on the way to the hunting camp for me so I'm sure I'll be a regular customer!
> ...


A friend of mine's Father-in-law has 110 acres in the Northern tip of Conecuh county. We help him with the upkeep of the property and he lets us hunt there. I also hunt the Eglin range when not up at the camp.


----------



## broxson16 (Aug 25, 2008)

> *Chuck K. (3/31/2010)*Are you guys going to be in that white building between Navarre lumber and the auto parts strore? I live off east bay rd and drive that way everyday on the way to work. I look forward to meeting you all. Let me know if you need any help getting set up.




Yes, that will be the location. We are looking forward to meeting everyone as well. We will keep updating as progress is made. 



James Broxson


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

I love capitalism!



Watch it, while you still can 



Good luck to yall.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Man, do you need some employees.......lol


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

> *konz (3/31/2010)*Man, do you need some employees.......lol


Konz, we have a few right now but will always need more help in the near future. I will keep in touch with you about it. We are going to see how we do with what we have for the first month or so...I will let you know if we do though man


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

cant wait to see the store open....it should do very well in that location


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Man, I always miss the good stuff while I am deployed. 

Please oh please stock number 2 and 4 steel come duck season. I always end up running around town finding them.

I have some stuffed ducks and deer if you need some ornaments for your store, wife has let me put up a few in the house but I cant put up the whole flock. They need a place to fly around if you would like to borrow them.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

> *weatherman (4/4/2010)*Man, I always miss the good stuff while I am deployed.
> 
> Please oh please stock number 2 and 4 steel come duck season. I always end up running around town finding them.
> 
> I have some stuffed ducks and deer if you need some ornaments for your store, wife has let me put up a few in the house but I cant put up the whole flock. They need a place to fly around if you would like to borrow them.


Cool we would love to borrow a few mounts...We have quite a few coming from Kevin Glover in Milton but could always use a few more. We will definitley have your steel when the time comes!


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## snapperslayer (Mar 8, 2010)

i was told you cant buy or sell firearms south of I-10 by the guy in the sporting good dept. of walmart but bass pro in destin is def. south of I-10 so i dunno...


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

> *snapperslayer (4/6/2010)*i was told you cant buy or sell firearms south of I-10 by the guy in the sporting good dept. of walmart but bass pro in destin is def. south of I-10 so i dunno...


Thats probably why he is workingin the sporting goods department at walmart

We are not going to open the doors with guns...we have a full line of everything else though


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *snapperslayer (4/6/2010)*i was told you cant buy or sell firearms south of I-10 by the guy in the sporting good dept. of walmart but bass pro in destin is def. south of I-10 so i dunno...


There are all kinds of places in particlar Pawn Shops that sell firearms South of I-10 to include the Walmart in Fort Walton Beach, that's funny!


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Guys, our Grand Opening is official! It will be Saturday May 15th. We have a full line of Boo Weekley Clothing and Mossy Oak apparel. Come out and Meet Boo Weekley and Cuz Strickland from 11:00am to 3:00pm. They will be out signing autographs and hanging out with everyone. We will also be doing a fishing fry sponsored by Nichols Seafood from Milton. 

We will also have some very good fishing tackle discounts. This should be a great event!


----------



## redfish11 (Mar 23, 2010)

This store should do very well there...I come down and visit a couple times year for a week or more to fish...so I'm looking forward to shopping there. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

> *Brant Peacher (4/13/2010)*Guys, our Grand Opening is official! It will be Saturday May 15th. We have a full line of Boo Weekley Clothing and Mossy Oak apparel. Come out and Meet Boo Weekley and Cuz Strickland from 11:00am to 3:00pm. They will be out signing autographs and hanging out with everyone. We will also be doing a fishing fry sponsored by Nichols Seafood from Milton.
> 
> We will also have some very good fishing tackle discounts. This should be a great event!


that's two big names right there. sounds like a cool event. any chance you give boo a microphone and have him tell some stories??


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Damn that's the same day as the Billy Bowlegs Poker Run, any chance you can move it to Sunday or the following weekend? If not I guess I'll miss out :banghead


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

> *69Viking (4/14/2010)*Damn that's the same day as the Billy Bowlegs Poker Run, any chance you can move it to Sunday or the following weekend? If not I guess I'll miss out :banghead


Man I wish we could. That's the only day Boo and Cuz can make it. What time is the run? The grand opening with be more of a mid day afternoon event....We are still going to have discounts and a tent sale on sunday so come by and see us then....


----------



## Breezefish (Dec 3, 2007)

Great news for the area, are you guys salt water of fresh water Broxsons ?


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *Brant Peacher (4/14/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *69Viking (4/14/2010)*Damn that's the same day as the Billy Bowlegs Poker Run, any chance you can move it to Sunday or the following weekend? If not I guess I'll miss out :banghead
> ...




I'll definitely stop by Sunday but can I ask a favor, can you get Boo's autograph for me on Saturday? We'll be on the water in the Destin and FWB area with no way to get to Navarre during that time on Saturday :banghead


----------



## broxson16 (Aug 25, 2008)

> *69Viking (4/14/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Brant Peacher (4/14/2010)*
> ...


No problem...send me a pm to remind me and we will get you taken care of. We are looking forward to seeing you on the following Sunday.

James Broxson


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

K-Bill, That's a great idea you have there! I may just have to do that....

Breezefish, it will be both fresh and saltwater fishing...and a well stocked supply at that.

Viking, we will have plenty of Boo hats in stock the week of the sale. Let me know if you would like me to hold you one and I will get it signed for you. I am sure we will run out very quickly at the sale.


----------



## Bryson13 (Apr 22, 2008)

Looking forward to it. Should be a great place. I'm excited about have a full line store closer to my house than BPS. I'll be there Sunday for sure.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Bryson13 (4/14/2010)*Looking forward to it. Should be a great place. I'm excited about have a full line store closer to my house than BPS. I'll be there Sunday for sure.


Cool B! See ya there!


----------



## UnderWater Angler (Jul 18, 2008)

Wow, can't wait to see the store! Are you planning on carrying and kind of fly tackle?


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

> *UnderWater Angler (18/04/2010)*Wow, can't wait to see the store! Are you planning on carrying and kind of fly tackle?


Yea a little...PM me what you fish with and I will order it for you.


----------



## WhiteDog (Feb 25, 2008)

> *Breezefish (14/04/2010)*Great news for the area, are you guys salt water of fresh water Broxsons ?


James is a freshwater Broxson. His Grandfather was born at the mouth of Boiling Creek.

For those of you who don't know James personally, let me tell you that him and his family areexpert woodsman and fisherman. His ancestors were founding pioneers of Santa Rosa County that fed their families from the localwoods, rivers, and bays.

Be rest assured, James isvery knowledgeable in outdoor products, is honest and will earn your respect as a quality hunting and fishing outfitter.

You will beimpressed.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Store is lookin good! We are stocking shelves and putting up displays! Won't be long now...


----------

